# Another find and I have no clue what it is!



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

Found an old bottle it’s a dark brown amber bottle and it’s very small only 1”wide and abt 2 & 1/2 “ tall. It’s pontil marks make being able to see a makers mark impossible however I did a rub with paper and pencil and was able to make out a 5. It’s doesn’t have a seam line. Any ideas?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2021)

It's a poison bottle from the early 20th century, probably 1910s-20s.  It's machine-made and has an Owens scar, not a pontil mark.  And it does have seams, they're just hard to see.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

Well thank you so much for the info! It’s a nice little bottle I found on a friend of mine’s property! I will need to look up info on the Owens scar this is a new hobby for me but I am learning! Thanks again


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amber poison i agree. With that shape there has to be mold seems. They would be diagonally, running up two of the corners.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 7, 2021)

Those tiny little bottles are cool


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a clear cutex bottle. Tiny.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Liquid nail polish or remover.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a clear cutex bottle. Tiny.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is a cool bottle!


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

It has a few spots where the there are, I really don’t know what to call them they look like what I can only describe as blobs of glass. I will try to take a pic that you can see them in! I did find a seam. Maybe it was in a fire briefly at one time and melted a little ? I have no clue but, it’s a nice little find to add to my collection. My collection is special to me bc I have found or dug up each and every one I have.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

The blobs?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> The blobs?


The flat space on the one side was where the label went.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> The blobs?


Look slightly toasted. Just adds to the age of it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2021)

Any Poison is a nice find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 12, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's a poison bottle from the early 20th century, probably 1910s-20s.  It's machine-made and has an Owens scar, not a pontil mark.  And it does have seams, they're just hard to see.


"Poison" ? Yes, the contents may have been poisonous - but what were the contents intended for? 
Not many bottlers selling "Poison" unless it was specifically marketed as rat or insect or ? poison.
Iodine is a case in point: most Canadian iodine bottles (the little amber ones) had a skull and crossbones embossed on them - but are not now called "Poison" bottles. 
They were and still are "iodine bottles" .
It would be nice, though, to know what the original contents were.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 13, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> "Poison" ? Yes, the contents may have been poisonous - but what were the contents intended for?
> Not many bottlers selling "Poison" unless it was specifically marketed as rat or insect or ? poison.
> Iodine is a case in point: most Canadian iodine bottles (the little amber ones) had a skull and crossbones embossed on them - but are not now called "Poison" bottles.
> They were and still are "iodine bottles" .
> It would be nice, though, to know what the original contents were.



I know that almost none of the bottles marked as having contained poisonous contents were actually sold as something intended to be used for poisoning.  Bottle collectors call anything marked with warning markers to warn about poisonous contents a poison.  That's just the term that's used.  And yes iodine bottles marked with a skull and crossbones and the word "poison" are called poisons by collectors.


----------



## willong (Mar 16, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> It has a few spots where the there are, I really don’t know what to call them they look like what I can only describe as blobs of glass. I will try to take a pic that you can see them in! I did find a seam. Maybe it was in a fire briefly at one time and melted a little ? I have no clue but, it’s a nice little find to add to my collection. My collection is special to me bc I have found or dug up each and every one I have.



Displays are nice; and I've never parted with a bottle that I didn't trade for another; but it is the searching and (hopefully) finding that always thrilled me the most.

An amber poison is a nice find--congratulations. Follow up on that Owens machine research. I think you'll find researching bottle topics rewarding in its own right.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 17, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I know that almost none of the bottles marked as having contained poisonous contents were actually sold as something intended to be used for poisoning.  Bottle collectors call anything marked with warning markers to warn about poisonous contents a poison.  That's just the term that's used.  And yes iodine bottles marked with a skull and crossbones and the word "poison" are called poisons by collectors.



I've been collecting bottles since the late 60s - Have been digging with literally hundreds of different people in 4 provinces in innumerable towns and cities in Canada. I have found (or been digging with other people who found) probably dozens of "iodines". No-one I know ever called them other than what they were: "IODINE BOTTLES".
You can call anything you want "poison" - that's your choice - but don't pontificate and lay your personal opinion on the rest of us as if there was some sort of bottle diggers' language code that you are privy to and the rest of us aren't. I've been doing this far to long to play that silly game.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> I've been collecting bottles since the late 60s - Have been digging with literally hundreds of different people in 4 provinces in innumerable towns and cities in Canada. I have found (or been digging with other people who found) probably dozens of "iodines". No-one I know ever called them other than what they were: "IODINE BOTTLES".
> You can call anything you want "poison" - that's your choice - but don't pontificate and lay your personal opinion on the rest of us as if there was some sort of bottle diggers' language code that you are privy to and the rest of us aren't. I've been doing this far to long to play that silly game.



I didn't invent the term.  If there's any authority on poison bottles it's Rudy Kuhn, who created the numbering system that poison bottle collectors use in his Poison Bottle Workbooks.  His reference books aren't available online for me to point you to, but I can show you a few pages from one here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poison-Bot...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 
You'll note the Iodine bottle listed on one of the pages, with the number KR-3.  Granted, it's not _that _iodine bottle, but that one is in the book as well and has the number KS-12.  I refer to those iodine bottles as iodines as well, the same way that I refer to Coke bottles as Cokes rather than sodas, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't fall under the broad collecting category of "poisons".


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 18, 2021)

Well! I guess if Rudy created a numbering system then it must be so. 
Gimme a break. Just because one bottle collector wants to be anal about classifications and numbering "systems" does NOT mean that we all should jump on his particular bandwagon. You go ahead if you want to - but leave the rest of us out of it. Good gawd - don't we have enough academics probing and detailing and over-analyzing every aspect of our lives without bringing them into our recreations as well?
Donald J. Trump thinks disinfectant is good for you. Everyone else thinks it is poisonous. 
Does that make the bottles "poisons" - or just plain disinfectant bottles?
Donny thinks they are "medicines".
What do YOU think?


----------

